# Zilla behavior



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloha, all. In regards to my Zilla performance (With my Yaris (Calb 46x180, Zilla, Warp @2700#weight), I get a kick when I reach about 2900 rpm. It pulls strong, at lower rpm, but at 2900 rpm, there is a shudder and it gets a kick/higher power. What is causing this?

thanks
Francis


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you checked the resistance of your throttle pot? Is it smooth over the whole range? Maybe get something to monitor the output of the Zilla to see if there is anything strange going on from the Zilla's perspective. Check out http://www.evgear.com.au/zillaview.html


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

switch from Series to Parallel?

get zillaview, send the txt file it creates to someone with a hex code converter (like me) and get the actual change in volts and amps charted when this occurrs. will tell you exactly whats going on.

Check your pedal percentage, make sure it is smooth and has a travel limit stop


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The Curtis controllers used to have a slight kick right as they came out of current limit. There is some minimum off time when the controller is switching so there is a jump when going from that off time to zero off time. The thing is, I've never felt my Zilla do that in my buggy (like the Curtis used to.)


----------

